# K&M Raceway.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres a rumor floating around that they may have to close the doors if attendance doesnt pick up. I've seen the closing of several great tracks in Houston, but it breaks my heart to see the one track that allways kept its head above water, now treading. I dont want this to turn into a "Whats wrong with K&M" discusion. This is about keeping a track open. Some offroaders may not care about the future of K&M, but they should and Ill tell yall why.

We will lose racers, present, and in the future. Thats not good for the hobby's health at all. In case some of yall missed it, I have talked to Matt Francis about having another charity race. He said to work on it. That means that he will show up if it can be scheduled to fit in for him. He came to both Biff Racing Charity races and had so much fun that he wrote an article in a RC magazine about it. So did Jimmy Babcock. Look forward to another one in the future if the track remains open.

Where I come from, Texas, we stick together and support eachother when someone is down and needs help. I hope we all can come together and support K&M before we lose another track. My home track!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Heck Yeah!!!*

It no secret that I am for the track to keep on TRUCKING!!!!!!! Great People! Great TRACK! GREAT FOR HOUSTON!!!!!

DO WHAT YOU CAN DO, BE ALL THAT YOU CAN BE!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I just got back into the hobby in September. I drive over an hour one way to get to K&M and have been doing so since. I really don't want to see this track close. Long drive or not........I am having fun and it is UNDER COVER. Summer and Winter.
Lets see if we can do something here.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think I said my piece earlier. K&M has history. Lot of us did our first races there, lot of great races there.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Words from the few.*

I know there are lots more folks out there that does even know about this forum. What I'm saying is that the few that are here doesn't represent the masses. If the masses knew then I know they would have the same feelings that we do.

LONG LIVE K&M!!!!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It's A GREAT DAY!!!!*

K&M will STAY OPEN!!!! Thanks to a Bunch of people for their support!!! Too early to say but some Positive changes will be coming in the future! That's all I can say but what we have is...

An indoor track in the Houston area that has been around since the early 90's ab=nd will remain around for more years. What it is going to take besides the changes are YOUR support. No track can stay open without the attendance #s being a steady high. 

That being said, if you have a suggestion, then send it to me and I will communitcate to the Establishment.

This is what America is about! People Helping People. K&M is a National Icon along with MOM's Apple Pie and BASEBALL!!

Hey, I can say that! PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Right ON!


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

that would be great to see another big event come to houston like the charity races of the past. They were huge! I will help promote a race like that if we can get the right people on this we could have the start to maybe another Houston Invitational.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i totally agree with ya jason. we should talk about this this week
holla at me tomorrow

ronnie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lets all race some nitroooooooooooooooooooooooo


later


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*The Pro series is a go.*

That was decided awhile back. I have contacted Carlton to confirm too. It is a yes.

No NaMe, We do nitro every Saturday night. Bring it.

UrDaddy, Thanks! 

BTW, The diffs on my 1/8th scale are fine. It was the clutch shoes and bearings that went Kapoop. I still want to go thru the diffs just because I'm me. :spineyes:


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm Proud!*

That we still have K&M here! Track is dry and still ready to have some LEEEEVERS Pulled on it!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biggie, we're trying to get some guys together to come up on the 30th.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

No better weekend than this. Predicted rain everywhere except K&M. Let's RACE!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Love to, but I'm up against it at work. Been here since 6:00, 3rd time this week. Couple clients popped up with problems that have their GC's sitting idle, and they can't move till I solve them. I'll be working tomorrow.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

No rain at Mobility Plus Raceway either with the addition of A/C HEHEHE! Sunday sunday sunday!


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

I will try and make it out tomorrow as well


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

David early-
call me in da morning ASAP if ya can


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Man!*

AWESOME NIGHT PULLING THE LEEVER!!!!

Thank YOU TOL for being my Hoe! I mean that in a loving way BTW.:cheers:

I really didn't think that CV would run as good as it did. David Early Congrats on the last couple of laps in Sprint. Both of us had some challenges passing lapped traffic so ALL is COOL! I tweek here and turn there and I will be back! That OFF Sprint is SO SMOOTH! Practically drove itself.

Thanks for all the folks that came out last night. I know some would have been elsewhere but due to the weather you came to K&M. Now you know the importance of keeping those doors open. Offraod racing 52 weeks out of the year!!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i had a blast last night! I think i am finally getting the hang of this 1/8 scale stuff. i still have alot to learn but i have the right people helping me out. Thanx guys(u know who u are)

ronnie


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

A buddy of mine had a track on the north side I10-290 and 610 west area that he had to shut down. Just didn't have enough traffic to say in business.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

An awesome weekend of racing! 

Lynn, I have my hands full trying to stay in front of that OFF Sprint! Great job with the new car. I am going to have to find some more tweaks to carry more speed through the sweepers. You guys with the OFF cars are too fast through the turns.

Ronnie, Glad you are getting the feel for the 1/8th scale. I think you should be about ready to experiment with some chassis tweeks to get the car like you want it. You did an awesome job and TOL was on fire.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

David, you find it and I'll look for more straight away speed too.

We did have some AWESOME laps that is forsure!

Ronnie, Those same dudes have been a huge help to me too. NITRO is a new world for some of us still.

Kevin, Bring it, the competition is growing weekly.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

If you're talking to me, it'll be awhile before I can race.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

thanx david......i am already looking at a few things and made a few calls(jason branham and frosty) about different ajustments for da car. Just explanations about what did what. I already know alot about da motor thanx to you and prather. Call me tomorrow when ya get a chance. (About a race this weekend)

ronnie


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All right, Trey, Andrew and I are planning on going this Saturday. Anybody else? I'm thinking mod buggy and gas truck.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

I have a few extra folks that I just talked to that are heading up to K&M this Saturday TOO!!!!

Mod buggy or Gas truck NO WORRIES!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Good to see people still going out to K&M. I've been hearing nasty rumors that its getting ready to close its doors. Would really hate to see that happen.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Indoors and out of the rain.*

Doing all I can to keep her open. Having fun too!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

How was the racing this weekend? Good turnout? LD had to have his tonsils removed. Rough weekend. I should be back next weekend.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

hope eh is doing o.k. man..........give me a call this week when ya can

ronnie


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Melvin and Nancy's last night at K&M was last night. They have a couple of offers. K&M will remain open if they accept one of them. Nancy asks thet you please call K&M before showing up next week to make sure K&M is open. 281-399-9777


----------

